# TTOC 2006 HMC stickers



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok I know these are the wrong way round( stick on the outside of the car) so I though I'd stick them on something else (cd case) they don't even stick to that any way round :evil:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm sure when Lou gave them to me to hand out, she said something about new ones being made up the right way. Not 100% sure tho :?

Hev x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, the manufacturers screwed up. The replacements should be waiting for me when I get back from my hols and will be sent out with the next issue of AbsoluTTe.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Ta much


----------

